# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: Handmade crafts

## thili111

Handmade tagua keychains for sale. Tagua nut grows on palm, the tree is endemic to Ecuador and few other countries in the Northern Andes territoty. The nut is called vegetal ivory, because the products carved from tagua has a similar appearance to those carved from animal ivory.Please check out the image of the product- tagua nut keychains - on GlobeBids. Search for *Lot 6 Handmade Tagua Nut Colored Keychains Art and Crafts Wholesale Ecuador*. Pay via PayPal. Price of six lots is $22.

----------


## 2young2vote

Where is the link with picture and more information?

----------

